# Toro Snow Commander 38600 parts issue



## KVP (Nov 9, 2019)

I have a Toro Snow Commander 38600 that needs a replacement wheel assembly part # 100-9864, which is one of the wheels that are under the impeller assembly. They are no longer available from Toro. Looking for an source that might have some NOS stock squirreled away or a good used part. Also wondering if there's a wheel that will work that available from an another generic source. This machine has been a real workhorse that I'd like to keep functional. Have only needed to replace wearable items since purchasing it new in 2001.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The wheel is available from several sources 

https://www.google.com/search?q=100-9864


----------



## KVP (Nov 9, 2019)

toromike,

Thanks for the info and quick reply! Really happy to know that I can buy the oem replacement wheels. 

Keith


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Keith
I was glad to help. Good luck with the repair.


----------

